# Help! I think something is wrong with my tegu:UPDATE!



## burke0000 (Nov 18, 2008)

Well I took him to the vet and he has a fracture in his right front leg and has mbd.

This is my opinion of what caused this. I know some of you may disagree so you are intitled to your opinions. I wondered how long his leg was hurt so I looked at some pictures I found on my phone from the first week I got him. I must of took them and never looked for I noticed he was standing on the side of his foot. I believe I never saw it because he always ran away really fast and from then on I gave him space to calm down. He must of either thrased himself in shipping or hurt himself going crazy when I first put him in his new cage. I believe possibly he didnt eat alot due to his injury and therefore did not receive enough calcium.

Also my herp vet said due to the type of food items tegus eat, organ meat and meat in general have a high phosphorus to calcium ratio and that calcium should be provided every day and vitamen supplement twice weekly. Also Im going to try to feed rodents more often each week since they have a high calcium to phosphorus ratio.

But in all I would like to thank you for your help and the vet said he should recover ok with me giving him liquid calcium daily.


----------



## PuffDragon (Nov 18, 2008)

Can you get some pics or video? It could be possible on set of MBD. But I cannot diagnose anything for you.


----------



## DaveDragon (Nov 18, 2008)

He's had this problem for months. Have you ever taken him to a herp vet?? He could be full of parasites.


----------



## JohnMatthew (Nov 18, 2008)

As to his not eating.. that could be stress induced from you trying to hold him all the time. When I get a new animal I make sure they're eating well before I start messing with them. Stress can cause all kinds of problems, including weakening their immune system, letting stuff like parasites get out of control. I agree you should take him to a vet for a check over and fecal exam(bring some fresh poop with ya).


----------



## burke0000 (Nov 18, 2008)

To answer your replies, If it is mbd it would of been caused from him not eating, for I use herp vitamin and calcium adequatly. As far as stress I tried to hold him the first three weeks and then didnt try for months till yesterday so I doubt its stress.Lastly I never considered parasites for I got him from Bobby and he never wanted to eat from the beginning and I know bobbys babies would not have parasite especially because I have seen alot of ex giants from bobby this year on the forum that are thriving and are twice the size.


----------



## burke0000 (Nov 18, 2008)

Also I believe about a month or two ago I asked if I should take him to the vet and everyone said not to on here.


----------



## Harveysherps (Nov 18, 2008)

Well explain a little bit about your set up. Cage size, temps warm and cold side, basking temps, humidity, what kind of UV lite, what substrate are you using? Also does it have any discharge from it's nostrils. How much has it ate since you got it? Does it's breathing look strained. Just some things that are a need to know thing. When was the last time it ate. Also have you ever owned a Tegu before this one?Panacur is a good wormer to use with reptiles. I myself use Ivomec. But you need to know what your doing using it. I doubt it's wormy though. Most times when something isn't right with a reptile. It's something the keeper is doing wrong. So questions need to be answered. I will be glad to try and help.


----------



## DaveDragon (Nov 18, 2008)

There are always a small amount of bacteria and parasites in all intestinal tracts. If he became too stressed the level of parasites could increase and affect his health.

Get a fecal sample to a good vet ASAP and get him fixed up.


----------



## burke0000 (Dec 2, 2008)

bump


----------



## jor71 (Dec 2, 2008)

Have you taken him to a Vet?


----------



## teguboy77 (Dec 2, 2008)

You honestly shouldn't have wated this long always better to get him checked by a herp vet as soon as you notice something wrong.By the way it looks his right side of his jawl looks swollen which looks to me like mbd,and if you got him from bobby i'm sure he was fine when bobby sent him to you.Do you have a uvb bulb for him to.I would see a herp vet asap.Good luck


----------



## burke0000 (Dec 2, 2008)

Yes I have a uv bulb and I give him plenty of calcium on his food. But thats the problem hes never really ate much at all. I havent taken him to the vet cuz I posted the problem early in my ownership and everyone said he probaly wasnt eating because he was going into hibernation.

thanks


----------



## laurarfl (Dec 2, 2008)

The question is...exactly what kind of UV source does he have? What brand of bulb, is a coil/compact or a long fluorescent, or a mercury vapor. How far away from the lizard is it, and what kind of barrier between the lizard and the bulb (screen, glass, etc).

Unfortunately, it is strongly suspicious of MBD. All the supplements in the world aren't going to do a thing if the little guy doesn't have proper UV and if he's not eating properly. But the bump on the jaw, not eating, and large legs despite weight loss are classic signs.

Sorry for your little guy...at this point I would get him at least an hour of direct sunlight each day if temps allow for kit. Heck,set him up with heat and get him outside if possible. Make sure the mesh if you have screen is at least 1/4" so it doesn't filter out too much UV. The, regardless of what kind of UV source you have now, I would invest in a PowerSun or MegaRay Mercury Vapor bulb. Some coil/compact bulbs put out only UVA and some start kicking over to UVC.

Get him to the vet ASAP and tell them about your circumstance, whatever it may be. If funds are low, then at least get some oral calcium gluconate. I would bypass any dewormer at this point because if he's dehydrated and/or weak, the meds will just put additional strain on his kidneys. Let a vet guide you in this portion.

MBD can't be undone if skeletal damage is present, but it can be reversed. If the foot is broken, it can heal, but he needs lot of calcium and *natural D3* via sunlight or a high quality bulb. Entice him to eat with baby food or all natural cat food (Spa Selects has veggies and not so many by products). Once he's eating, feed him some whole prey items like fuzzy mice or whatever size he eats.

It's hard to diagnosis health issues over the Internet. Plus, many people consider tegus advanced herp pets. Sometimes it's hard to know when a tegu is hibernating, when it's sick, when the set-up needs tweaking, especially when you're not right there to see what's going on at someone's house.


----------



## jor71 (Dec 2, 2008)

burke0000 said:


> Yes I have a uv bulb and I give him plenty of calcium on his food. But thats the problem hes never really ate much at all. I havent taken him to the vet cuz I posted the problem early in my ownership and everyone said he probaly wasnt eating because he was going into hibernation.
> 
> thanks



Ok, but davedragon suggested back on 11/18 to take him/her to the vet. Please I do not want this to become an argument, so do not take the following to heart. But, why must you wait for someone to tell you to take him/her to a vet? If the problem continues and in fact worsen; why would you wait for someone to tell you? If you were bleeding for an hour, would you need to wait for someone to tell you to go to the hospital?

I am sorry Burke, but that is not a valid excuse. No one here is a trained Herp Vet (I think). A person cannot truly diagnose something at a 100% without examining the animal and it's dropping.

If it is funds that you do not have and the Vet will not work with you. I would suggest you give the reptile to someone who can get it treated. It hurts me to see an animal suffer when there is no need for it to suffer.

I would follow Laura's suggestions, but you need to get him/her to a Vet.

Again, I do not want this to become an aurgument, as I enjoy everyone here, including you.

I wish you and your Tegu the best of luck.


----------



## DaveDragon (Dec 2, 2008)

The same good advise has been offered over and over with the same result. You need to either help the Tegu or give him away.


----------



## VARNYARD (Dec 2, 2008)

I am looking at these pictures, what I see is a classic form of MBD. The first picture shows a thick tail base, and the animal does not look to be emaciated at all. 





These pictures show swelling in the head and limbs, this is due to the inflammation of the bones. The eyelids are swollen as well, as is the whole head.









This animal has a very bad case of MBD, I do not think he will last without a vet helping you out. I would like to know what type of UV you are using, and how far is it from the basking spot.

I am also very upset that you allowed it to go this far, this animal is not healthy and should have seen a vet months ago. 

1) Your UV is not a good bulb.
2) Your bulb is old and no longer emits UV.
3) Your UV is too far from the basking spot.

One of the above is the case, I have said many times that baby tegus must have proper UV, and they will stop eating and MBD will take hold if it is not provided. D3 will not work, and you cannot substitute proper lighting and diet with supplements. Pictures like this make me sick, what a waste!!


----------



## MMRR - jif (Dec 2, 2008)

Hi Burke. Your little tegu is, indeed, suffering from MBD. I've been doing rescue for 13 years and he is showing all of the classic symptoms. I don't think it is because he's not been eating much since I recieved my extreme hatchling around the same time and he is not eating much either but is healthy and growing. I would question the quality of the UVB light that you are using or maybe the distance of the light from the tegu. 

I hate to say this but if that little tegu does not get treatment quickly it may not live through the week. It needs access to a high quality source of UVB and a liquid calcium supplement, plus supportive care. If you can get him outside in natural sunlight he may improve and maybe one of the vets around will sell you some liquid calcium glubionate. If you can afford a vet visit an injection of calcium would be even better. 

As I said earlier, I got my extreme the same time you did. I have been a little concerned about his slow growth rate and occasional lack of appetite but I've been reassured that they all grow at different rates. My little guy won't even look at insects any more, turns his nose up at ground turkey, will pick at eggs, but devours thawed fuzzy mice. He has only grown about 4-5 inches since July but he is healthy, chubby, and has good bone density. I have him basking 7 inches from a ZooMed ReptiSun 5.0 fluorescent bulb. Soon he will graduate to a 160 watt PowerSun. 

If you want to get him to a vet please look up Dr Ivan Alfonso. He is a personal friend of mine, a reptile breeder besides being a vet. Mention that I sent you (my name is Jane from Mid Michigan Reptile Rescue). If you would like I could send him an email to watch for you. Here is his contact info...

Ivan Alfonso, DVM
Kirkman Area Animal Clinic 
5633 Metrowes
Orlando, FL 32811
Tel: (407) 295-7547 
Fax: (407) 293-6331

I'm just trying to help you and your tegu because I know that you are concerned and probably just didn't know what was going on. Now is the time to do something to correct whatever mistakes might have been made and maybe save the little guy. Best of luck.

Jane


----------



## burke0000 (Dec 2, 2008)

The bulb is a repti glo 5.0 which was brand new when I got him. He is in a 30 gallon breeder which is only about a foot high maybe and with the thickness of the substrate he should only be between7-9 inches from the light. As of the mbd causing the lack of eating, it didnt. From the first day I got him he would not eat well. Im not trying to defend what I might of done wrong but I followed the care sheets. From talking on here I thought he never wanted to eat alot due to the upcoming hibernation. I had everything set up correctly so I dont know waht caused him to get this, all I can think is the lack of eating with supplements which I provided daily. I was told not even to use calcium which I did anyway. So therefore I went above what was told to me by the experts. Like I said Im not trying to defend myself. For everyones information I already had scheduled an appointment for the vet yesterday and will be going thursday at 2:00 that was the quickest they could schedule me in...
As far as for all your comments of me being a unworthy pet only I will tell you that I have 7 other perfectly healty herps. So all of you can quit acting like im the enemy.
And thank you Jane for your advice


----------



## MMRR - jif (Dec 2, 2008)

Burke, I'm glad that you have a vet visit scheduled. Hopefully the vet can start treatment and your tegu will be on it's way back to good health. I've seen worse cases of MBD survive and go on to live long healthy lives. 
I've never been a fan of ReptiGlo bulbs. I prefer the ZooMed fluorescents or, better yet, one of the MV bulbs (especially for rehabbing MBD rescues). It would be beneficial to get the animal out into the sunshine if possible. Also, I don't remember ever seeing you post the temps in the enclosure?


----------



## DaveDragon (Dec 3, 2008)

With all of the questions that have been asked to you, you've never provided enough detail. This problem could possible been avoided if this detail was known a few months ago.

We use 100W T-Rex Active UVB Heat (MVB) with our hatchlings. A ReptiGlo 5 doesn't cut it. Since you're in Florida there's no excuse for not taking him outside for a few minutes each day to get some natural UVB. I think you'll need to get a MVB to accelerate his recovery.

Good luck with the vet and keep us posted on his progress.


----------



## laurarfl (Dec 3, 2008)

I don't think you're the enemy, here, and I think you did a pretty good job of posting without being defensive. Is the light placed above a screen lid, or in the enclosure? Screen can filter out a lot of UV. Was the bulb new?

Another excellent vet in our area is Dr. Orlando Diaz, a reptile and avian vet exclusively, on Lake Howell RD and 436 by Pet Bazaar. His clinic is Lk. Howell Animal Hospital. I take all my exotics there and definitely rocks! He's pretty darn awesome! He's the only vet with an exotic specialty and he works with the Central FL Herp Society, too.

Hey, bottom line, you researched and provided what you thought was good care. You came here asking questions, and now you've got a vet appt. It would be better if you could get in today, but get the guy in the sun today at least.


----------



## jor71 (Dec 3, 2008)

Burke, I do not think anyone here felt you are unworthy of having pets. The suggestion was if you cannot afford to go, it maybe wise to give it to someone who can afford to take him/her to a Vet. I am happy that you will get him/her to a Vet.


I wish you luck and I hope everything works out well for you and your Tegu.

Hey have you ever posted pics of your other animals? I noticed you have a Rhino Ig. and I love Rhino Iguanas. I will eventually get one myself, but will wait until after the holidays.


----------



## burke0000 (Dec 3, 2008)

I will post some pics of the rhino. Hes a tank. He finishes off a plate of veggies in no time at all. So I will post pics tonight if you want to see them.


----------



## burke0000 (Dec 3, 2008)

I will post some pics of the rhino. Hes an awesome iguana and very good eating and appetite.. He finishes off a plate of veggies in no time at all. So I will post pics tonight if you want to see them.


----------



## jor71 (Dec 3, 2008)

Yeah, I would love to see them!


----------



## ashesc212 (Dec 3, 2008)

Hey Burke. Glad to hear that you made an appointment with the vet. I'm wondering if you guys have any 24 hour emergency clinics in your area possibly that might be able to help in the mean time? In NYC there's one, but sometimes they don't have reptile specialists on. It's worth a shot though. Good luck with your tegu!


----------



## DaveDragon (Dec 3, 2008)

ashesc212 said:


> Hey Burke. Glad to hear that you made an appointment with the vet. I'm wondering if you guys have any 24 hour emergency clinics in your area possibly that might be able to help in the mean time? In NYC there's one, but sometimes they don't have reptile specialists on. It's worth a shot though. Good luck with your tegu!


We found one in Connecticut. Even though they'd never seen a Tegu before they had reptile experience and were able to help us.


----------



## burke0000 (Dec 4, 2008)

bump


----------



## jor71 (Dec 4, 2008)

Hey Burke, didn't you have a 2 O'Clock appointment? Please keep us updated.

BTW, love the Rhino pics.


----------



## burke0000 (Dec 4, 2008)

burke0000 said:


> Well I took him to the vet and he has a fracture in his right front leg and has mbd.
> 
> This is my opinion of what caused this. I know some of you may disagree so you are intitled to your opinions. I wondered how long his leg was hurt so I looked at some pictures I found on my phone from the first week I got him. I must of took them and never looked for I noticed he was standing on the side of his foot. I believe I never saw it because he always ran away really fast and from then on I gave him space to calm down. He must of either thrased himself in shipping or hurt himself going crazy when I first put him in his new cage. I believe possibly he didnt eat alot due to his injury and therefore did not receive enough calcium.
> 
> ...


----------



## teguboy77 (Dec 4, 2008)

Well its good to hear the little guy is going to make it no matter how it happened.I wish you the best of luck keep us posted on how it does.


----------



## MMRR - jif (Dec 4, 2008)

Burke, I'm glad that the vet was encouraging about your tegu's prognosis. In addition to following his instructions I would highly suggest that you purchase one of the better quality UVB lights that have been mentioned throughout this thread. Calcium supplements alone are not going to save your tegu. He needs access to a good useable source of UVB. 

His injury may very well have occured shortly after you received him but I'm doubtful. My hatchling that came at the same time you received yours was robust and feisty and I think it would have taken a really serious injury to cause broken bones. On the other hand, bones weakened by MBD break quite easily. 

My little tegu is doing quite nicely on a high percentage rodent diet. I can't get him to eat much of anything else...maybe a snail or some turkey gizzard once in a while. He even turned his nose up to $9/lb salmon filet!! He will take smaller hornworms still so I get those occasionally but the majority of his diet consists of fuzzy and hopper mice. 

It's sad that your tegu is ill but I hope that he makes a quick recovery. The one bright side of all of this is that the time and attention that you spend treating him for his illness will probably speed along the taming process. 

(One word of caution...please stick to the dosage that the vet prescribed...some folks think that if a little is good then more is better. You can make your little one worse by overdosing him so stick with the dosage prescribed.)


----------



## ashesc212 (Dec 5, 2008)

MMRR - jif said:


> My little tegu is doing quite nicely on a high percentage rodent diet. I can't get him to eat much of anything else...maybe a snail or some turkey gizzard once in a while. He even turned his nose up to $9/lb salmon filet!! He will take smaller hornworms still so I get those occasionally but the majority of his diet consists of fuzzy and hopper mice.



That picture isn't actually from 2005, right? He is so handsome!!! How old is he again?


----------

